# WTD: Handlebar bag



## eldudino (24 Apr 2011)

I'm looking for a handlebar bag so that I can pack nappies/snacks/drink etc when taking my daughter out to the park. I wore a backpack today and if it wasn't hitting her in the face, she was pulling on the straps from side-to-side! So please let me know if you've got something around the 5L mark that you want to sell.

EDIT: I've got one, please close the thread.


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2011)

May be able to help....
I have a few N.O.S. left that were remaindered stock. About 4.5 L
With the original bracket (fits drop bars, and completely flat bars - but not anything with a curve in it) £7
or modified with a Rixen Kaul fitting as in pic below £15


----------



## eldudino (26 Apr 2011)

Does the Rixen Kaul bracket fit 31.8mm bars with a rise in them? I'm just waiting back to hear about a very cheap Altura bag but this might be a possibility.


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2011)

You'd need one of these with the oversize loops:







Rixen Kaul's site suggests you can buy it directly with the oversize loops - but all the Uk vendors I've looked at sell the loops separately.

Either way the position of the loops is right next to the stem, and avoids the curved part of the "rise".


----------



## eldudino (26 Apr 2011)

So there's no Rixen Kaul bracket with it?


----------



## eldudino (26 Apr 2011)

Bar bag now sourced. Admin, please close.


----------

